# little sister wants a pot belly pig



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my little sister wants a pot belly pig...
she is not the best with pets becuase after the newness wears off she doesnt wanna do anything with it. but she doesnt wanna get rid of it either...
i would help her get it and train it but i dont want to if she's just gonna whine about it later. and then i'll have to take care of it and i'm not a pet pig person. i've been trying to get her hooked on pygmy goats ray: 
but so far she aint takin the bait... :doh: 

any ideas???


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a friend who rescued one, it is very fat and big and homely and not very appealing. I know it depends on the pig, but it is very possible a darling baby pot bellied pig will become something she wants nothing to do with and you will be taking care of it.

Jan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I wouldn't get her something like that

She might be interested now, but what about in two years? I'd stick with a small animal like a rabbit


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't get her one. After some time passes she will forget about getting a pig. They eat a lot, they make a lot of noise, they poop a lot and it's not fun cleaning up pig poop. I had two of them and though they were fun they would always be trying to get out to graze (they are awesome escape artists) and we went through lots of feed and they took a lot of responsibility and time.

A rabbit is a good idea. I would purchase something with her knowing if she loses interest you are not taking care of it and it will find a new home. I would start with a small animal though.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

dont get her anything... unless you want it.. she soundsjust like my sister.. who.. cant even care for a rabbit.. so.. get her nothing till she grows up.. i learned the hard way..


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, she wouldnt like a rabbit becuase she cant really play with it. i was thinking that if i got her hooked on pygmys or dwarf goats then i could make her a little pack and little harness and wagon. so she could show it in town and at fair and it would be something she could keep teaching it different things. and it would be small and cuter so she would be more likely, aestheticly, to fall for them becuase she is all about aesthetics and being the center of attention. plus there are tons of pygmys and dwarf goats around the area.


----------

